

Students: Your Startup School Europe experience - asronline
http://blog.hackcampus.io/your-yc-startup-school-experience/

======
asronline
I thoroughly enjoyed Startup School Europe! We'd love to compile experiences
that other students had at the event as well. Looking forward to hearing your
thoughts!

